# Any regrets?



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I just wanted to know if there is anyone out there who had regretted egg sharing, or does everyone who has done it still feel really positive about it.

We have applied to egg share and are waiting to hear whether they will consider us but we are also worried how we would feel and would we regret doing it if its not successful for us.

Thanks


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

im an egg sharer and done it 3 times now.no i dont have any regrets.its a big thing to decide if you want todo it or not as its you and youre whole family to take into consideration.i spoke with dh and we both thought it was a good idea.also my parents as it would be like their sort of grand children out there without seeing them.its a hard thing to think bout.im glad ive done it.its a special gift given to special people.and at least youl know theyl be very much loved and cared for.i belived we did a good thing.helping a couple achieve thier dream.in yrs to come i may of been in there position and without egg sharers theres a problem of it happening.i hope all the ladies i gave eggs away to have all had bfps.it makes me happy to know their happiness is partly because ive helped achieve this.think hard before going ahead.ive had no regrets

hayley


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks honey, we are pretty sure we want to egg share and think we can cope with whatever happens but I just wanted to hear peoples stories to make sure we have considered everything.

its reassuring to know you have no regrets.

goodluck for test day tomorrow xxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya ive egg shared 5 times and have only just got my bfp 10 weeks ago!
i don't regret egg sharing for a second even when i was getting bfn's, i think it helped that i didn't find out whether or not my recipiants got pregnant (i really hope they did!)
like hayley said it is a very special gift and if ive helped a couple in any way to acheive their dream then i am a very happy person!
good luck love jo xxx


----------



## kimberley-s (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi iv egg shared and i got a bfn but the lady i gave my eggs to is pregnant i was happy to hear this news as it makes all the jabs worth it.
I'm going to egg share again after my holiday to Turkey.
iv also been a autistic Donner. Kimberley


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi there
i did an ES cycle in Jan
and i had the same worries as you, i wasn't sure how i would feel after doing it
but i wanted to do it, and i felt it would be a wonderful thing to help someone in the same situation as us
i was really worried how i would feel if we got a BFN
i did get a BFP, but unfortunately miscarried, and i have to say although i dont know if my recipient is pg or not, i really hope she is
and i feel totally fine about it.
At our follow up app i wasn't ready to know about her as i had just lost ours
But we plan to do another ES cycle later in the year, and i shall ask about her then
It feels good to know i have helped someone, and i was so happy when i managed to donate 10 eggs to her.
Good luck hun
Love Danni x x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

I've egg shared twice and don't have any regrets, it's an amazing gift donating your eggs with the hope of helping another lady achieve pregnancy, but I did and sometimes still feel hugely responsible for the other ladies I've tried to help both times.

Like Danni, on my first cycle I got a BFP but miscarried shortly after. I found out that my recipient got pregnant too and this helped me immensely because I felt that some happiness had come out of the treatment for the other lady, even though I had sadly miscarried.

This time myself and my recipient got pregnant again! Brilliant, nothing could have been better! But I've recently found out that both my 1st and 2nd recipients have lost their babies    This really has upset me and hit me hard because I started to question if it was anything to do with my eggs?? The precious gifts that I had given away may have caused these poor ladies more heartache? Stupid I know now, the clinic have reassured me that there were other factors causing their loses and that it was totally coincidental that both miscarried. Still I do feel guilty sometimes when I think about it as I have been so fortunate and now expecting twins, these ladies have nothing from me now, they have helped me achieve my dream and I just so wish their little ones had stayed for them too .

I'm hoping to donate again next year without sharing


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

kimberley-s said:


> Hi iv egg shared and i got a bfn but the lady i gave my eggs to is pregnant i was happy to hear this news as it makes all the jabs worth it.


Piepig, this is how I felt. Thankfully my first egg share we both got pregnant and had a baby girl. However, my second ended in a BFN. A friend who did it at the same time (same day and everything) for the first time also got a BFN. She was devastated. She told me she would like to know if the other lady got pregnant, but I'm not sure how much she really wants to know. I had told her when I knew it didn't work for me that if the other lady got pregnant it was all worth it; she didn't BTW.

I can't speak for all women who do egg share. I can't even speak for how I would really feel if I came face to face with my egg buddy and her little girl. Right now I have an oddly strong connection to a lady I've never met. I feel if we knew each other we would be great friends enjoying watching our daughters grow and discover together. However, that might not be true.

I don't have regrets over either donation. I guess the only thing I've had "regrets" about is not knowing what the child looks like and knowing that isn't possible. It's not a regret really just a curiosty of how much she might look like my 16 month old daughter. I've heard people say it and really didn't believe it, but I don't feel like she is mine. I don't feel a motherly connection to the child at all; I almost feel guilty in saying that.


----------

